# Where are those 20,000 nerve endings located?



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

I was having a discussion w/ a friend today about FGM vs. MGM. The other person was saying that the number of nerve endings in the foreskin (20,000) vs. the number of nerve endings in the clitoris (8,000) cannot be used as a reason for why male circ is as bad or worse than a female circumcision. She said because the clitoris is so much smaller in area than the foreskin is, then those 8,000 nerve endings are going to be much more concentrated than the 20,000 nerve endings in the foreskin, which would be spread out over an area as large as an index card. Clitoridectomy would be more painful than foreskin amputation, in her mind, so it's "more" inhumane. Silly discussion, I know. But it led me to wonder, ARE the nerve endings on the foreskin less concentrated than on the clitoris/clitoral hood? I had some idea that most of those nerve endings would be situated around the ridged band area, towards the tip of the foreskin, and if that's the case, then the nerve endings should be just as concentrated as on the clitoris. Anybody know?


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

From what I have read it is the first 10-15mm of the foreskin like you said in the inner foreskin or ridged band area.But if you look at all of the other problems of circumcision it is a lot worse than a loss of pleasure.Many other problems like impotence and loss of protection of the glans also happen due to circumcision.

http://www.cirp.org/library/sex_function/

http://www.cirp.org/library/anatomy/taylor/


----------



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I thought it should make sense that most of those nerve endings should be in the ridged band area. I'm aware of all of the problems circumcision causes, we were just having a discussion about mgm vs. fgm, how they compare, etc. To be sure, fgm also causes loss of sexual function and loss of tissue protection for women, so that's not really a difference between the two?


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Taylor was the pathologist who studied the foreskin. Google Taylor circumcision study to bring up some links.


----------



## Hannes (Oct 13, 2018)

"20,000 fine touch nerve endings": You never can find a scientific reliable source for it. There are probably >3.000 and <10.000 (Ken McGrath). It is enough to say that there are many many fine touch nerve endings and that the foreskin is more sensitive than the glans for fine touch.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/248240545511361?view=permalink&id=534302533571826


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Hannes said:


> "20,000 fine touch nerve endings": You never can find a scientific reliable source for it. There are probably >3.000 and <10.000 (Ken McGrath). It is enough to say that there are many many fine touch nerve endings and that the foreskin is more sensitive than the glans for fine touch.
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/248240545511361?view=permalink&id=534302533571826


Go to www.cirp.org and search Dr John Taylor, or alternatively Foreskin anatomy. Dr Taylor also worked with a Dr (Christopher ?) Cold.


----------

